# TUG HHI Meet & Greet on Sunday, 9/2?



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2007)

Pat H and I would be interested in meeting other TUGgers who plan to be in the Hilton Head area over Labor Day weekend. Our starting suggestion for a get-together is breakfast at 8:30 on Sunday at the Hilton Head Diner. We are open to changing that to Monday or Tuesday morning if that works better. Or make a different suggestion for a gathering.

Any takers?

She and I will be staying at Grande Ocean and could even make it to a beach gathering.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave, think of me when you are at the diner!  I love their french toast.  We will be on HHI in February.  Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## vincenzi (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hilton Head*

We will just miss you.  We are arriving on September 7th.  We are staying at the Grande Ocean also.


----------



## Janette (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave, We'll be coming back from Athens on Sunday morning as the DAWGS open the season that weekend. Our daughter and her family will be arriving from Maine on Tuesday afternoon so we'll be busy baby proofing the house when we get home. Please drop by if you get out to Sun City. We would love to see you. The kids won't be arriving until late Tue.


----------



## somerville (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Pat H and I would be interested in meeting other TUGgers who plan to be in the Hilton Head area over Labor Day weekend. Our starting suggestion for a get-together is breakfast at 8:30 on Sunday at the Hilton Head Diner. We are open to changing that to Monday or Tuesday morning if that works better. Or make a different suggestion for a gathering.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> She and I will be staying at Grande Ocean and could even make it to a beach gathering.


My wife, daughter and I will be at Barony Beach beginning 8/31.  8:30 AM is probably too early for them when on vacation, but I can meet you.  Send me an e-mail or PM.


----------



## KCI (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Dave,  I sent a detailed email to Pat H in response to a pm she sent to me re:  your purchase at Sun City.  We will be arriving back at Sun City on 9/1 from a timeshare in CA but need to fetch dog from kennel and Mom from assisted living on 9/2.  Can't meet for breakfast but if you would like to come see us at Sun City and talk about the things I mentioned in my email to Pat H, we would  be happy to discuss.  Only trying to give you a heads up on what you might encounter as what sales says vs what happens after you pay the $$ was for us a whole different scenario.  If you are interested, pm me and we can set up a time and date convenient to you and us.  I would also like to say I appreciate all your efforts on TUG and respect your opinions and am only trying to forewarn you re:  PULTE.  Linda


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 20, 2007)

*YMMV*

I know we have very happy TUG owners but Pulte horror stories abound on the www. 

Check out HOBB and HADD. I see some of the websites have disappeared probably either by negotiation or intimidation.

Also www.ripoffreport.com


----------



## KCI (Aug 20, 2007)

Pulte's reputation is not too good here in SC


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 20, 2007)

Jestjoan said:


> I know we have very happy TUG owners but Pulte horror stories abound on the www.
> 
> Check out HOBB and HADD. I see some of the websites have disappeared either by negotiation or intimidation.



Could not find HOBB on the web, and could not find any complaints about Pulte on HADD.  Can you please be more specific.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 20, 2007)

HOBB is www.hobb.org

Check out www.ripoffreport if you missed that addtion to my post.

I will look for the HADD reference. On the very far left is a column and you need to click on search our data base and enter Pulte. Also, look on the lower right under misc. for the home owners' websites.


----------



## Janette (Aug 20, 2007)

There are a lot more happy home owners here than unhappy. There was a time when homes were going up too fast. All of our problems were resolved without too many gray hairs. I'm off to mah jong.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Janette. 

All of the SCHH owners I talked to before buying, including you, seem to be in the happy owners group. But all convinced me what I already knew: When it comes to building a home there is no substitute for active involvement. Since I don't have the requisite construction expertise and won't be onsite, that means using a competent building inspector.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 20, 2007)

BTW, my in-laws lived in a Del Webb (pre Pulte) home in Sun City AZ for years and years without any problems. They loved the community and all of the available activities.

DD2 worked for Del Webb and Pulte in AZ as a designer/salesperson in SC, SC West and SC Grand.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 20, 2007)

We bought a Pulte home last year.  So far we have been fairly happy with the customer service we have received, and the quality of the construction has been good.


----------



## KCI (Aug 20, 2007)

My last word on the subject of Pulte:  We are happy living here now that our home problems have been resolved and we no longer have to deal with Pulte and their associates but when we bought here we actually believed they would fix the problems we encountered with our home as they told us they would when we signed the contract.  Once we moved in and faced multiple problems with the house they argued with us, insulted us, accused us of causing the problems and out and out refused to repair or replace some of the things that were problems, therefore, costing us more $$ as we paid for them to be repaired at our cost.  I might add that none of these problems were issues that a building inspector would have been on top of.  Our last and final problem with Pulte has yet to be resolved but it is not just our problem.  Our side of the street paid a premium to be facing a pond.  Our pond was not constructed properly so one end of it is 2" deep and the other about 5' deep.  Then they came and planted all these plants (weeds) around the pond and now close to 1/2 of the pond on the shallow end is completely weed bound and our entire neighborhood is trying to get Pulte to fix the problem before the whole pond is just one big swamp filled with weeds.  It is not just our pond either....there are many besides ours and people just feel cheated when they don't get what they paid for.  I'm off my soap box and I thank you all for listening.  End of tale.  Linda


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 21, 2007)

*back to HHI*

taking the thread back to HHI.

We are here now (in Hilton Head).

 If I can find a last minute trade or a cheap rental
I'd love to be in HHI over labor day.

If so - love to meet fellow tuggers.  Especially Dave who has been a true asset to tug.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 21, 2007)

Looking at the latest weather on HHI, you have certainly lucked out to be on HH this week.  The northest weather really stinks right now.  I'm ready to pull out the winter clothes.  I think nice weather maybe to return this weekend, however back to humidity.


----------



## senorak (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree...what a change from the 95+ degree weather in HHI last week (during our stay at Sea Crest)....and now in the low 60's back here in PA.  I was hoping things would cool down a bit....but this is ridiculous! 

DEB


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 21, 2007)

senorak said:


> I agree...what a change from the 95+ degree weather in HHI last week (during our stay at Sea Crest)....and now in the low 60's back here in PA.  I was hoping things would cool down a bit....but this is ridiculous!
> 
> DEB



I have been outright cold!!!


----------



## Janette (Aug 21, 2007)

What is cold? I don't remember. Actually it is nice here this week. We had hoped to spend the afternoon on the island tomorrow but just found out that our granddaughter, Ella, should make her appearance late tomorrow night or Thurs morning. We are headed to Ga. We are having dinner at Kenny B's with some friends from Georgia at 7 tonight so if any Tuggers are around, be sure to check out the crowd to see if any Tuggers are around. Kenny B's has good, inexpensive food if you've never tried it. It is very, very casual and small crowds.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 21, 2007)

The last time we were there, we went to Dosidoes for ribs.  They were really good.  One night they have a special.  1/2 BBQ'd chicken, 1/2 rack ribs, 2 salads and one side dish for something like $27.00.  We had it for dinner and lunch the next day.  Very good.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 21, 2007)

*the weather in PA*

I'm suprised to hear about the weather in PA.  It is really hot here.  In fact, I was thinking next year I should book a May week - as it is really hot.

I'm really just thankful to be here.

Anyone have a really cheap labor day week.  I want to come back.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't wait to get in the heat of HHI in 10 days. In this part of PA, it didn't even get out of the 50's today and it poured most of the day.


----------



## Janette (Aug 21, 2007)

Just returned from the island. We went to the owner's lounge at GO and sat on the balcony. The breeze was wonderful. We don't get that great ocean breeze off island.


----------



## bobcat (Aug 21, 2007)

Janette said:


> Just returned from the island. We went to the owner's lounge at GO and sat on the balcony. The breeze was wonderful. We don't get that great ocean breeze off island.



100 here today in S E N C on the coast. Even the sea breeze was warm .When you add the heat index it was hot. That is how the whole summer has been this year.  We need the rain.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wish we were there!!*

In Wisconsin we're floating boats in our basements, the pool in the backyard is overflowing and the yard is like a jungle! We'd trade some rain (over 13 inches in August) for that beautiful ocean breeze! Oh, to be in Hilton Head, can't wait, we'll be there October 21!


----------



## bobcat (Aug 24, 2007)

Jan&Ern said:


> In Wisconsin we're floating boats in our basements, the pool in the backyard is overflowing and the yard is like a jungle! We'd trade some rain (over 13 inches in August) for that beautiful ocean breeze! Oh, to be in Hilton Head, can't wait, we'll be there October 21!



We will be in HH from 9/2 to 9/16 two weeks. Staying first at the Baroney and then at Surfwatch. Maybe we can also meet.???


----------



## Jan&Ern (Aug 24, 2007)

bobcat said:


> We will be in HH from 9/2 to 9/16 two weeks. Staying first at the Baroney and then at Surfwatch. Maybe we can also meet.???



Hey bobcat - we won't be there until October. Sorry. We're staying at Royal Dunes I believe. We're also going to be back in March '08 for two weeks!!


----------



## Pat H (Aug 24, 2007)

bobcat said:


> We will be in HH from 9/2 to 9/16 two weeks. Staying first at the Baroney and then at Surfwatch. Maybe we can also meet.???



We'll be there until the 5th so maybe we can find a day/time that works for all of us.


----------



## KenK (Aug 31, 2007)

Hope someone reports on how the Meet & Greet went!


----------

